
Ask HN: Which is the better macbook pro of these two? - vegangaijin
So, I have been asked if I want to have a new mackbook pro at work as someone left and their laptop is going spare.<p>When I go to system information, my current mackbook has:<p>&gt;  MacBook Pro (Retina, 13-inch, Early 2015)
&gt;  Processor: 2.7 GHz Intel Core i5
&gt;  Memory: 8 GB 1867 MHz DDR3
&gt;  ----------------------------------------
&gt;  Model Name: MacBook Pro
&gt;  Model Identifier: MacBookPro12,1
&gt;  Processor Name: Intel Core i5
&gt;  Processor Speed: 2.7 GHz
&gt;  Number of Processors: 1
&gt;  Total Number of Cores: 2
&gt;  L2 Cache (per Core): 256 KB
&gt;  L3 Cache: 3 MB
&gt;  Memory: 8 GB
&gt;  Boot ROM Version: 180.0.0.0.0
&gt;  SMC Version (system): 2.28f7<p>and the newer one is:<p>&gt;  MacBook Pro (13-inch, 2017, Two thunderbolt 3 ports)
&gt;  Processor: 2.3 GHz Intel Core i5
&gt;  Memory: 8 GB 2133 MHz LPDDR3
&gt;  ----------------------------------------
&gt;  Model Name: MacBook Pro
&gt;  Model Identifier: MacBookPro14,1
&gt;  Processor Name: Intel Core i5
&gt;  Processor Speed: 2.3 GHz
&gt;  Number of Processors: 1
&gt;  Total Number of Cores: 2
&gt;  L2 Cache (per Core): 256 KB
&gt;  L3 Cache: 4 MB
&gt;  Memory: 8 GB
&gt;  Boot ROM Version: 190.0.0.0.0
&gt;  SMC Version (system): 2.28f7<p>They seem so similar and yet the newer one has a lower Processor Speed.<p>Interested in your thoughts.
======
mtmail
If speed is the deciding factor try find the models
[https://browser.geekbench.com/mac-
benchmarks](https://browser.geekbench.com/mac-benchmarks) Last time I went
with the older model to avoid the new keyboard and touchbar (personal
preference). Check the battery cycle count in 'About this Mac' -> 'System
information' -> 'Power', beware if it says "Condition: Service Battery" or
similar.

